#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Покупка книг за границей и доставка в Россию.

## PampKin Head

Кто покупал, где и какова стоимость доставки.

Цель поста - найти места, где книги стоят минимально; доставка недорога и работает все быстро\ качественно. + методы оплаты приемлемые.

----------


## Артем Абрамов

www.amazon.com 
покупал книги (правда, не по дхарме) неоднократно. Доставка через почту России надёжная. Ждать около месяца, оплата по кредитке. Без сбоев. Коллекция у них огромная, по религиям тоже книги есть.
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link...TF8&node=12279 - буддизм

----------


## Tiop

тоже интересуюсь

----------


## Граакль

Покупал:

1. http://www.amazon.com/

Есть почти всё. Очень приятные скидки порой.
Например Энциклопедию Беера я купил на 20 уй дешевле чем в сноу лайон.
Очень удобно отслеживать положение заказа. В любой момент времени можно увидеть где твой заказ и что с ним в данный момент происходит.
Доставка - 1месяц примерно. Стоимость можно посмотреть на сайте, в среднем 2-3 бакса за книгу. 
Отличный магазин.

2.  http://www.wisdom-books.com/

Магазин попроще.
Но все работает отлично. Мне присылали. Идет также около месяца. Цена доставки - 3 фунта авиа, полтора землей. Там на сайте есть цены.

Минус один, нельзя отследить заказ. Форма заказ очень упрощенная.
Однако в этом свой резон по мнению владельцев - невозможно хакерам отследить вашу карту.

Самый главный плюс этого магазина  - можно обйтись без карточки, они работают с переводами western union.

3.  http://www.snowlionpub.com/

Два раза пытался заказать там. Тщетно.


Первый раз. 
Мой банк говорит, что деньги были сняты, а они мне говорят, что моя карта заблокирована. И не хотят ничего прверять, типа - мы со всем миром работаем, все ОК, с банком своим разговаривайте. А банк мне показывает чек со всеми их данными...
Деньги правда потом на мой счет вернули.

Второй раз.
Та же чушь с переводом денег.
Ладно пишу, давайте Вестерн Юнионом переведу.
Давайте, говорю ваши реквизиты. Они мне пишут: нафига вам наши реквизиты, вы сначала перевод сделайте...
Ну вас нафиг, думаю  :Smilie:  В результате нашел пункт 2. который без проблем все мне выслал.

Резюме:

Всё теперь заказываю на амазоне, если там чего-то вдруг нету, то иду на Висдом Букс, там по теме есть ВСЁ.

---
НБВЖС

----------


## kirava

Сделал заказ в Amazon и в Wisdom Books - сообщили, что выслали в начале июня. Пришла часть книг только от Amazon и то только потому, что эту часть выслали из Германского отделения, больше ничего не приходило до сих пор.

----------


## До

Из Амазона всегда, а отовсюду как правило - идет две недели обычным Air Mailом и падает в отдел доставки на почте. Иногда с пометкой, что, мол непролезло в почтовый ящик. Иногда может пролежать неделю, две, три на почтовом отделении, и типа они приносили квитанцию, что надо забрать, но она как-то до меня не дошла, наверное почтальён потерял по дороге, а передоставка через две недели. И через месяц (после покупки) впервые приходит квитанция на которой написано "повторная". А один раз получил бандеросль где мой адрес был ручкой зачеркнут, возле него написан другой, снова ручкой зачеркнут, и написан снова мой - типа тётеньки с почты не сразу поняли нерусские буковки.

А вот цены доставки.

amazon.com
Shipping & Handling:  	$8.98

amazon.co.uk
после: Postage & Packing:  	£7.98

На амазоне в Россию подержанные или от суб-селлеров книгу купить - не возможно. Так как в России живем, а не в Японии. Но можно купить на abebooks.

abebooks.com
Shipping: US$ 16.13

Издательства продают свои книги:

University of Hawai`i Press Online
SHIPPING = $24.00

Routledge (Taylor & Francis Group)
Estimated Shipping (air mail):     £2.25

----------


## До

> Сделал заказ в Amazon и в Wisdom Books - сообщили, что выслали в начале июня. Пришла часть книг только от Amazon и то только потому, что эту часть выслали из Германского отделения, больше ничего не приходило до сих пор.


Если амазон книги действительно уже отослал, а не просто принял заказ, то рекомендую зайти на почту. Наши почтальёнши на редкость как бы это сказать.

----------


## До

> http://www.amazon.com/ ... Очень удобно отслеживать положение заказа. В любой момент времени можно увидеть где твой заказ и что с ним в данный момент происходит.


Не заметил там такой фичи. Там обычно видно только два состояния: 1) ищем книгу - типа обрабатывается заказ, 2) отослано. 1-е - может длиться месяцами, зависит от книги. Например заказывал Ланкаватару, ждал три месяца, через три месяца пришло извинение, что надо еще подождать. В следующий раз пришло уведомление, что заказ выполнить таки невозможно.

Отследить состояние можно если выбрать метод доставки, кажется express mail. Я пробовал чисто из научного интереса. Они (амазон.ком) шлют через DHL. Выдатся Tracking Number и на сайте DHLя можно наблюдать как книга ползет.

И действительно доходит за 3 дня.  :Wink:  
Shipping & Handling:  $35.98
Хо-хо.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pnkv

http://forum.vostokopedia.ru/index.php?showtopic=1130

----------


## PampKin Head

www.wisdom-books.com
Если виза, то требуется CCV (есть лишь на карточках Classic и выше, на обратной строне). У Electron обычно указывается на конверте с пин-кодом при выдаче в банке, но многие эту бамажку теряют.

www.amazon.com
Если указано, что книжка новая, то это не означает, что они возмуться ее доставлять даже из UK.

http://www.compress.ru/Archive/CP/2005/2/3/
http://mobimag.ru/ShowArticle.php?id=685

----------


## До

> www.amazon.com
> Если указано, что книжка новая, то это не означает, что они возмуться ее доставлять даже из UK.


Такого у меня никогда небыло! Если книгу продает сам амазон, (а не новая, причем тут новость? к тому-же амазон не продает не новые книги), то они ее доставляют откуда угодно. Если "независимый продавец", то в Россию они её не доставляют какая бы новая, или старая, или ещё какая она ни была, amazon просто не даст сделать покупку, скажет - неправильно ввели адрес доставки, повторите ввод.



> даже из UK


amazon.co.uk это отдельный магазин.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Такого у меня никогда небыло! Если книгу продает сам амазон, (а не новая, причем тут новость? к тому-же амазон не продает не новые книги), то они ее доставляют откуда угодно. Если "независимый продавец", то в Россию они её не доставляют какая бы новая, или старая, или ещё какая она ни была, amazon просто не даст сделать покупку, скажет - неправильно ввели адрес доставки, повторите ввод.
> amazon.co.uk это отдельный магазин.


Точно. Если  seller amazon.com, то тема проходит.



> Items "Fulfilled by Amazon" are shipped from an Amazon Fulfillment Center to you. All of our standard shipping rates and policies apply to these items, including FREE Super Saver Shipping on qualifying orders over $25.
> 
> "Fulfilled by Amazon" items are sent to you via one of our carriers (US Postal Service, UPS, DHL, etc.) at whatever delivery speed you choose (standard shipping, 2-day shipping, etc).
> 
> After you place an order, the carrier, ship date, and estimated delivery date for your package will be listed in Your Account and can be found in your shipment confirmation e-mail. If you have a tracking or delivery confirmation number, you can track your package by clicking the "Track packages" link in Your Account.
> 
> Amazon also handles all customer service and product returns for "Fulfilled by Amazon" items. If you need assistance with anything, please visit our Help pages by clicking the word "Help" in the top right corner of any page of our Web site.

----------


## Tiop

До1, только, по-моему, на abebooks.com у разных продавцов разные цены доставки.

----------


## До

> До1, только, по-моему, на abebooks.com у разных продавцов разные цены доставки.


Я подумал, что у всех одинаковые (и сам выбираешь при заказе сколько платить), ведь насколько я помню заказ оформляется через abebooks, хотя уже не помню..

----------


## До

> Если "независимый продавец", то в Россию они её не доставляют какая бы новая, или старая, или ещё какая она ни была, amazon просто не даст сделать покупку, скажет - неправильно ввели адрес доставки, повторите ввод.


Я сейчас посмотрел, теперь на амазоне.ком Россия включана в "Европу", раньше такого небыло. И амазон позволяет сделать покупку если у селлера написано в его профайле, что он доставляет в Европу, правда мне попались (три) селлера которые шлют в Европу только по курьерским ценам (от 30 до 60$), амазон дает сделать у них заказ, но как-то не хочется.

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

У магазина bolero.ru есть услуга по заказу книг в Амазоне, я пользовался (с amazon.co.uk) два раза, там прям ссылку на книгу в амазоне указываешь, они присылают письмо с суммой в рублях, предоплата 100% (вебмани). Накрутка Болеро 20%. Приходит стабильно.

----------


## До

> У магазина bolero.ru есть услуга по заказу книг в Амазоне, я пользовался (с amazon.co.uk) два раза, там прям ссылку на книгу в амазоне указываешь, они присылают письмо с суммой в рублях, предоплата 100% (вебмани). Накрутка Болеро 20%. Приходит стабильно.


А сколько месяцев идет?

И еще, зачем вы пользуетесь такой услугой если напрямую быстрее и дешевле?

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

> А сколько месяцев идет?
> 
> И еще, зачем вы пользуетесь такой услугой если напрямую быстрее и дешевле?


Если нет и/или нехочется заводить специальную карту для покупок в интернете за границей. Я это делаю крайне редко и накрутка Болеро с лихвой компенсируется платой за карту.
Скорость такая же.

----------


## PampKin Head

Обслуживание Visa Classic - 20 у.е.\600 рублей в год.

Кому не дают классик, можно завести MasterCard Virtual 
http://alfabank.ru/retail/cards/types/virtual/

----------


## До

Остоновимся на второй части темы, на доставке и в частности на правильном написании адреса.



> А один раз получил бандероль где мой адрес был ручкой зачеркнут, возле него написан другой, снова ручкой зачеркнут, и написан снова мой - типа тётеньки с почты не сразу поняли нерусские буковки


Этот случай меня натолкнул на мысль об ограниченной способности тётенек с почты к декодированию почтового адреса. Поэтому следует заранее подготовиться к этому важному процессу и хорошо его обдумать. Перечитать получившийся адрес на предмет его двусмысленности.

Конечно адрес должен быть записан английскими буквами, если вы напишете фамилию русскими буквами, то не факт, что принтер магазина сможет их напечатать. А для почты имеет значение не ваш адрес (может вы снимаете квартиру?), а именно имя и фамилия. Проблемы с тем, что почтальоны переврали вашу фамилию (у меня пару раз было) меньше, чем если там ее вобще нет. (Но это только с не "простыми" бандеролями, например с обычным DHL (без курьерным).) В случае перевранной фамилии дама на выдаче будет давить вас каверзными вопросами о характере посылки, типа "откуда ждёте?" и т.д. А ваш бланк-чек с лично вами введеной правильной фамилией находится внутри бандероли внутрь которой на почте не имеют права лезть. Или сама бандероль может находиться в таможенном мешке, который вероятно нельзя вскрывать, к которому прикреплен бланк с на принтере отпечатанной вашей неправильноё фамилией, может просто не ту кнопку нажал таможенник?

Очень и очень важно написать правильный индекс. Это цифры которые все понимают, да и верное почтовое отделение значительно сокращает двусмысленность всего остального, (не не снимают ее полностью, а кроме двусмыслености есть еще и ошибки как я уже и сказал). Фактически это чудо, что посылки к нам вообще доходят.

Советую воздержаться от английских слов, на почте работают люди не понятно с камим образованием. Что такое "st."? Strasse, шоссе или улица? Советую воздержаться от сокращений, "pr." это проспект, или проезд, или переулок? Я указываю полное название, к пр. "Bobruisky pereulog", никогда не знаешь какие могут быть двойники. Я встречал, что "проспект Мира" может быть совсем в другой части города чем "улица Мира", а "Ленинградское шоссе" примыкать вплотную к "Ленинградскому проспекту", но это уже совсем другая улица. Так что если просто написать "Mira 8" окажется непонятно, возможно спасет только индекс. Конечно не стоит переводить Мира на Peace.

Как писать номер дома и улицу я еще сам не до конца понял и пишу просто по порядку через запятую, но в этом случае желательно иметь большой номер квартиры, такой чтоб его не спутали с номером дома. А то у нас в школе учат, что в английских адресах "все наоброт", кто знает что она помнит из школы, а по её прихоти вашу книгу может получить кто-то другой. К примеру Амазон присылает книги "простыми" бандеролями, которые вобще должны бросаться в почтовый ящик, если позволяет размер отверстия, у меня пару раз пытались просунуть, но обычно в отделе доставки сразу понимают, что не пролезет. Так вот "простую" бандероль в отделе доставки выдают _просто_ по предьявлению квитанции не проверяя никаких документов, и кто угодно может получить вашу книжку.

Еще я корпус указываю как дробь к пр. "дом 1 корпус 1" как 1/1, может быть это моя ошибка. Если у вас корпус буквенный к пр. дом 1 "Б", то советую написать "b" маленькой, чтоб не спутали с "в".

Советую по достижению срока доставки регулярно наведываться к почтовому ящику, у меня например из него рекламки пропадают, что уж говорить о квитанциях.

Возможно кто-то предложит лучшие методики.

----------


## kirava

А книжки мне так и не пришли, хотя за это время пришли авиа посылки из Индии и из Франции без проблем. Сайт почты США посчитал, что посылка из Вашингтона до Архангельска дойдет максимум за 6 недель, или 42 рабочих дня. Я посчитал все рабочие дни со дня отправки - получилось 2 августа, сайт Амазон указывает 8 августа.

Мой знакомый заказывал одну книгу с Амазон через кого-то в Питере, так она пришла ровно через 6 месцев.  На местной почте ничего не знают.

----------


## Светлана

черт. а у меня к тому же номер дома 6-8 (так и пишется, через тире).

----------


## Светлана

> Фактически, это вообще чудо, что посылки к нам доходят.


у нас еще, между прочим, не самая плохая ситуация. В Непале, например, даже нет названий улиц (за исключением пары-тройки основных), и номеров домов тоже нет  :Smilie:  
Например, у тех,  кто живет в радиусе 100-400м от храма или рынка, ну к примеру под именем Тамел, следующий адрес: "Непал, Камтанду, Тамел". и все. 
Удивительно, но почта работает. Медленно, но доходит)

----------


## Bukinist

По поводу книг Snow Lion, Wisdom, Serindia, Motilal Banarsidas обращайтесь к Андрею Терентьеву или ко мне.

----------


## PampKin Head

> По поводу книг Snow Lion, Wisdom, Serindia, Motilal Banarsidas обращайтесь к Андрею Терентьеву или ко мне.


Это будет дешевле покупок напрямую?

----------


## До

Motilal Banarsidass, кстати на своём сайте продают книжки, но там все так непонятно, так непонятно, как-то по индийски, с веб дизайнерами напряженка, цены в рупиях. http://www.mlbd.com/

----------


## Bukinist

Не проверим - не узнаем

----------


## PampKin Head

> Motilal Banarsidass, кстати на своём сайте продают книжки, но там все так непонятно, так непонятно, как-то по индийски, с веб дизайнерами напряженка, цены в рупиях. http://www.mlbd.com/


http://www.mlbd.com/ccinfo.htm

Note: Print this form and send by fax or as an email attachment only after you have sent the order through our website. We will let you know the final amount after including the postage charges and will then charge your credit card. You can save this form for future use also. After printing or saving this page you may close this window, as this page was opened in a new window separately.

----------


## До

> http://www.mlbd.com/ccinfo.htm
> Note: Print this form and send by fax or as an email attachment only after you have sent the order through our website. We will let you know the final amount after including the postage charges and will then charge your credit card. You can save this form for future use also. After printing or saving this page you may close this window, as this page was opened in a new window separately.


Всё гораздо индийскее чем я думал..  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

здесь




> *PayPal теперь доступен в России*
> 12.10.06 20:47
> рубрика: Интернет
> 
> Как-то тихо, незаметно и без помпы PayPal вдруг стал доступен российским пользователям. Точно помню, что буквально пару-тройку месяцев назад пытался зарегистрироваться (система очень удобна для оплаты всяких покупок за рубежом, особенно в Штатах), но с местом проживания Russia отправили куда подальше. Ну, то есть не дали зарегистрироваться. Сейчас попробовал - и точно, теперь все работает и все доступно. Аккаунт завел, к нашим пластиковым картам у них вроде претензий нет, так что можно пользоваться.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Точно работает с нашим пластиком: я свою карту верифицировал, платеж прошел без проблем.


А это e-bay, значицца. http://www.paypal.com/

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

С британского амазона заказывал и всегда получал без проблем. Платил кредиткой.

Сейчас вот заказал себе Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг на английском с мериканского, потому как дешевле. Ждать долго, правда. Больше месяца. А там посмотрим. Мне кажется еще сильно зависит от конкретного почтового отделения - насколько они у вас вменяемые.

----------


## Светлана

как вы думаете, как лучше написать в адресе "Москва": Moscow или Moskva?

----------


## До

Я писал Moscow..

----------


## Aleksey L.

moskva - eto gde ?  :Smilie:

----------


## До

А по немецки Moskau.

----------


## Маша_ла

Хороший сайт www.half.com там можно найти очень недорого книги. Только из России я там книги не заказывала. Но это вроде как часть ebay.com, так что там реально что-то купить, наверное  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

недавно нужно было покопаться на китайском сайте. Пригодилось вот что:

translate.google.com

----------


## До

Вот нашел другой индийский магазинчик:
Indianbooks.co.in или AllTimeBooks.Com (Вроде один магазин, но сайты и цены немного различаются, наверное такой индийский прикол.)




> Indianbooks.co.in offers best of the books published in India in English language. Our database is over 80,000 titles published from India.


Цены радуют, доставка написано 5$, ещё не пробовал.

----------


## kirava

Короче, я написал администрации сайта амазон, что посылки до меня не дошли. Они уточнили, что за посылки и выслали новые через DHL и вернули часть уплаченной ранее суммы обратно на счет. Книги пришли за неделю из Германии.

----------


## Гелег

Здравствуйте ! 
Одно время заказывал книги из разных мест, в основном из издательств. Из Америки, Австралии, Индии. Оплачывал через Вестерн Юнион. Все книги дошли.

----------


## Ассаджи

Для экономии хорошо пользоваться поиском вариантов:

http://www.addall.com/

----------


## PampKin Head

Ё! Вчера Аня подарила "Вишудшимаггу" бхикку Ньянамоли! Заказывали на амазоне UK, пришло очень быстро!!!

----------


## Gaza

Заказал книги на амазоне. Полтора месяца прошло - никаких признаков движения.

----------


## Gaza

С amazon.com.uk  действительно за две недели пришли заказанные книги. А вот с amazon.com. жду уже четыре месяца. Не знаю что и думать. У кого-нибудь бывало такое?

----------


## Спокойный

У меня с amazon.com заказ от 17 сентября не дошёл ещё.

----------


## PampKin Head

Покупать надо на http://www.amazon.co.uk/ Оно поближе будет.

+ http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/cust...?nodeId=529936

P.S. Прописано, что принимают дебитовые карты. Надо затестить.

----------


## Спокойный

У меня есть подозрение, что пропадает-тормозится всё уже у нас.

----------


## До

У меня с Амазона.ком всё доходило всегда, но последние три заказа (заказанные в июне, а отосланные 3, 9 и 27 июля) не пришли до сих пор. Причем были случаи раньше, что почтальен не хочет приносить извещение так как боится собаки в подъезде, но тогда они просто скапливались в отделе доставки, и я приходил через пару месяцев и их оттуда забирал. Последних заказов нет даже на почте и думаю они пропали может даже и не у нас. Заказаны были простой доставкой (International Shipping).

При этом в это-же время (3 авг) я заказывал с namsebangdzo.com и оно давно дошло. (Тоесть почта всё-таки работает.)

Можно попробовать перезаказать Expedited Int'l Shipping, это типа заказного заграницей и простое у нас. Ну или курьер на крайней случай, им как я понимаю лучше заказывать не по штучно, а сразу несколько.

----------


## Gaza

Судя по тому как оперативно доставили с amazon.uk. проблема не в нашей почте. Не знаю в чём.

----------


## До

Кстати, про Expedited Int'l Shipping. Оно хоть и называется так серьезно (как заказное) и при отправке выдается tracking number, но реально, для нашей почты, это не заказная, а обычная бандероль. Претензии по ним не принимаются, этот tracking number бесполезен, не опознаётся ни одной почтовой системой, даже родной DHL.

И ещё, к слову, процедуры возврата на нашей почте нет. В случае если за какое-то время я не получил бандероли, (даже если их не доставлял почтальен, это не важно), они *не* возвращаются отправителю, а "уничтожаются".




> Судя по тому как оперативно доставили с amazon.uk. проблема не в нашей почте. Не знаю в чём.


Я то-же так считаю..

----------


## Huandi

> они не возвращаются отправителю, а "уничтожаются".


Наверное у них даже есть должность "оператор шредера".

----------


## До

> Ё! Вчера Аня подарила "Вишудшимаггу" бхикку Ньянамоли! Заказывали на амазоне UK, пришло очень быстро!!!


Отсканируете? Сам думаю заказать _The Guide_, Nanamoli.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Отсканируете? Сам думаю заказать The Guide, Nanamoli.


Думаю, что не смогу... Она - около 1000 страниц (форма книжки - несканируемая).

P.S. Думаю заказать 
*Mindfulness of Breathing: Buddhist Texts from the Pali Canon and Commentaries*
*Discourse on Right View: Sammaditthi Sutta and Commentary*
*Understanding the Mind: The Nature and Power of the Mind*

----------


## До

Понятно. Вторая есть в сети.

ps. А кто-нибудь пробовал http://www.wisdom-books.com/?

----------


## Huandi

> форма книжки - несканируемая


Как так?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как так?


Это значит, что 900 с лишним страничный переплет будет просто ломаться попалам, чтобы положить книгу в сканер

----------


## Ассаджи

> ps. А кто-нибудь пробовал http://www.wisdom-books.com/?


Я, насколько помню, покупал у них книги.

----------


## Gaza

Книги не получил, но к чести амазона замечу следующее. Я с ними связался по email - они признали, что товар видимо затерялся в пути. (Я уверен, что не по их вине). Они предложили любую удобную мне компенсацию. Могут выслать ещё раз те же книги, могут другие на ту же сумму, могут перечислить деньги куда укажу ( включая стоимость доставки). И в каждом письме так извиняются будто они в чём-то виноваты.

 А на amazon.co.uk цены очень ощутимо выше чем на amazon. Не знаю с чем это связано.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А на amazon.co.uk цены очень ощутимо выше чем на amazon. Не знаю с чем это связано.


GB, потому как. Далеко не самое дешевое место в мире...

----------


## Traven

> GB, потому как. Далеко не самое дешевое место в мире...


Так и какой смысл тогда заказывать с Британского филиала*?* Там что-то есть чего нет в Американском?


> http://www.mlbd.com/ccinfo.htm
> 
> "Print this form and send by fax or as an email attachment only after you have sent the order through our website. We will let you know the final amount after including the postage charges and will then charge your credit card. You can save this form for future use also. After printing or saving this page you may close this window, as this page was opened in a new window separately."


Что они хотели сказать?
"Распечатайте эту форму и отошлите факсом или как аттач к емэйлу только после того как вы отправите заказ через наш вэб-сайт.
Мы сообщим вам окончательную сумму после включения почтовых расходов и затем снимем деньги с вашей кредитки. Можете сохранить эту форму также для будущего использования. После распечатки и сохраниения страницывы можете закрыть это окно, страница  будет открыта в новом отдельном окне." 

У меня карта MasterCard Сбербанка РФ, где написан  ее  *"CVV Number"*?

В поле *"Card Number:*"*  писать 16-значный номер карты без  пробелов*?*

На  http://mlbd.com/ccinfo.htm   еще  есть такое  поле *"Select Card:*"*, что мне в нем ставить *?*
Где у них вообще пошаговая инструкция оформления заказа?
Кто-нить из присутствующих заказывал что-нить с  *MLBD Books International*_?_

----------


## Ассаджи

> Кто-нить из присутствующих заказывал что-нить с  *MLBD Books International*_?_


Лучше заказывать индийские книги через:

http://www.indianbooks.co.in/books/index.php

----------


## До

В июне прошлого года отправленные книжки (простыми бандеролями) из амазона.ком, 7 и 13 февраля вернулись в амазон. Так как наша почта не возвращает, то до нее они сталобыть и не доходили.




> Greetings from Amazon.com.
> 
> A shipment from the above referenced order has been returned to our fulfillment center as undeliverable.   
> 
> We have listed some common reasons for undeliverable packages here: http://www.amazon.com/o/tg/browse/-/3608471#why
> 
> Since this package was undeliverable, we have returned the item(s) to inventory. If you have not already requested a replacement order, you will receive a refund for these item(s).
> 
> The following is the breakdown of your expected refund:
> ...


От wisdom-books co.uk то-же что-то ничего нет, месяц.

----------


## Спокойный

Мне сегодня Амазон повторно выслал мой заказ от 17 сентября.
Интересно, через полгода дойдет?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

Пиплы, тут нужно еще учитывать, идут ли книги в Москву или в провинции...

----------


## Gaza

Должен внести некоторые пояснения. Когда я первый раз оформлял заказ на амазоне, то сделал это небрежно и вместо квартиры 114 указал 144. И хотя я предупредил соседей из 144 квартиры и на почту звонил через день, думаю всё же эта ошибка сыграла роковую роль.
 Потому, что недавно делал новый заказ. Там есть опция: скорость доставки. Я указал не стандартную, а побыстрее. Просто для эксперимента. Это стоит кажется на три доллара дороже. И настроился ждать полтора - два месяца. Когда мне через неделю позвонили с почты я не мог поверить своим ушам. Думал какая-то ошибка. Но нет, всё правильно - книга дошла ко мне из Америки за 8 дней! Так что, думаю, с амазоном всё в порядке.

----------


## Вова Л.

> http://www.fly688.narod.ru/amazon.html  - Покупка на amazon, продажа на amazon. Все о Amazon.com.


Как продавать - не рассказано, а как покупать - по-моему, не сложно самому догадаться.

----------


## Спокойный

> http://www.fly688.narod.ru/amazon.html  - Покупка на amazon, продажа на amazon. Все о Amazon.com.


Срамота какая-то, а не сайт.

Если уж на то пошло, вот хороший источник информации, не по амазону, правда, а по ebay и интернет-торговле вообще.

http://www.ebay-forum.ru/phpBB2/index.php

----------


## До

> Срамота какая-то, а не сайт.


Да скорей всего пост rent007 тупой спам.

----------


## До

> Потому, что недавно делал новый заказ. Там есть опция: скорость доставки. Я указал не стандартную, а побыстрее. Просто для эксперимента. Это стоит кажется на три доллара дороже. И настроился ждать полтора - два месяца. Когда мне через неделю позвонили с почты я не мог поверить своим ушам.


Вот я писал недавно, что не дошли книги, (вернулись обратно на амазон, скорей всего не доходя до почты России), так вот они были заказаны простой доставкой (_International Shipping_), в феврале заказал одну, как вы пишете, "побыстрее" (_Expedited Int'l Shipping_), дошло через 10 дней, (заходил на почту в отдел доставки так как извещения не приносили и не звонили). _Expedited Int'l Shipping_, это то, что я писал - заказное заграницей и простое у нас.
ps. А с wisdom-books до сих пор нет.

----------


## Спокойный

Мне повторно тоже выслали expedited.
Shipped on February 13, 2008  	   	
Delivery estimate:February 27, 2008

Поглядим.

----------


## Rent

> Как продавать - не рассказано, а как покупать - по-моему, не сложно самому догадаться.


Раздел про продажу скоро сделаю, а про покупку может кому нибудь да и пригодится  :Smilie:  .




> Да скорей всего пост rent007 тупой спам.


Вообще-то не тупой спам.   :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> Раздел про продажу скоро сделаю, а про покупку может кому нибудь да и пригодится  .


А вот это в ссылках для красоты? 
tag=fly688narodru-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325

----------


## Rent

> Срамота какая-то, а не сайт.
> 
> Если уж на то пошло, вот хороший источник информации, не по амазону, правда, а по ebay и интернет-торговле вообще.
> 
> http://www.ebay-forum.ru/phpBB2/index.php


Про срамоту конечно обидно, оформление у меня может и правда не очень, но все равно  :Frown:  .А по информации,  постепенно собираю материал и  выкладываю, так что будет даже лучше чем по всем форумам искать.
Если кто нибудь желает поделиться опытом, советом или статьей то с удавольствием прийму вашу помощь.

З.Ы. Ну не для красоты и что в этом плохого?Просто вся информация в одном месте намного лучше чем по всему рунету искать.Тем более
статьи я пишу сам по своему опыту и знаниям, а не копирую с чужих сайтов.

----------


## Спокойный

Ссылки с реферрерами = реклама.
Ссылки на собственный сайт с реферрерами = спам.
Информации ноль.

Модераторы?

----------


## Rent

Не парься если я тебе так мешаю я сам удалю  :Stick Out Tongue:  .

З.Ы. Если для тебя информации 0, то это не значит что и для других тоже.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.namsebangdzo.com

+
работает с paypal;стоимость пересылки зависит от веса (без сумм за каждый предмет);при пользовании UPS выдается tracking number.
Субъетивно, подешевле амазона в совокупности.

Жду передачку.




> Лучше заказывать индийские книги через:
> 
> http://www.indianbooks.co.in/books/index.php


Вот что странно: цены на книги Мотилал Бенарсидеса какие то странные (индийское издательство, которое перепечатывает книги и для внутреннего рынка).

----------


## До

Похоже простые отправления больше в Россию не доходят?



> http://www.namsebangdzo.com + работает с paypal;стоимость пересылки зависит от веса (без сумм за каждый предмет);при пользовании UPS выдается tracking number.Субъетивно, подешевле амазона в совокупности. Жду передачку.


Да _namsebangdzo_ прекрасен, доходило когда заказывал "USPS Priority Mail International", (это не курьер, а всего-лишь _заказное_ за $18.50), заказывал специально не простым Airmail. С _wisdom-books.co.uk_ простой заказ не дошел (в январе).

Сейчас хотел заказать с амазона.ком и офигел, что там пропала опция выбора метода доставки и стало жёстко прописано "Shipping Method: Priority International Courier", то-есть самый дорогой курьер за $31. Наверно жалобами на недоставку их достали?..

----------


## PampKin Head

> Похоже простые отправления больше в Россию не доходят?
> 
> Да _namsebangdzo_ прекрасен, доходило когда заказывал "USPS Priority Mail International", (это не курьер, а всего-лишь _заказное_ за $18.50), заказывал специально не простым Airmail. С _wisdom-books.co.uk_ простой заказ не дошел (в январе).


Мне в последний раз на амазоне насчитали 100% сверху за доставку. (




> Сейчас хотел заказать с амазона.ком и офигел, что там пропала опция выбора метода доставки и стало жёстко прописано "Shipping Method: Priority International Courier", то-есть самый дорогой курьер за $31. Наверно жалобами на недоставку их достали?..


Shipped via Expedited Int'l Shipping (последний на амазоне)... будем ждать

----------


## Спокойный

Про нашу почту.
Зашёл вчера в своё отделение.
И точно, посылка там валяется, уже намыленная почти для отсылки обратно.
Я спрашиваю, ласково, а где извещения?
Они - две штуки клали в ящик.
Короче, если должна быть посылка, но её нет - надо заглядывать в свое почтовое отделение.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Да _namsebangdzo_ прекрасен, доходило когда заказывал "USPS Priority Mail International"


С namsebangdzo посылка USPS Priority доходила ровно месяц

----------


## PampKin Head

Посылка добиралась год...

----------


## До

> С _wisdom-books.co.uk_ простой заказ не дошел (в январе).


Таки дошёл сегодня.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Таки дошёл сегодня.


Какой в совокупности получился срок?

----------


## До

> Какой в совокупности получился срок?


Заказывал в ноябре, отправили 17 января, на нашем штемпеле 3 апреля, в ящике извещение заметил вчера, получил сегодня. (Из Англии, простой _airmail_.)

----------


## Martanda

> Вот что странно: цены на книги Мотилал Бенарсидеса какие то странные (индийское издательство, которое перепечатывает книги и для внутреннего рынка).


А в чем странность?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А в чем странность?


Продают по европейским ценам.

----------


## Martanda

так потому что основные покупатели - европейцы. Я даже знаю европейцев которые оставляют депозит мотилаловцам, на пару-другую тысяч евро, чтобы не париться с переводами с карточек.

----------


## PampKin Head

> так потому что основные покупатели - европейцы. Я даже знаю европейцев которые оставляют депозит мотилаловцам, на пару-другую тысяч евро, чтобы не париться с переводами с карточек.


У мотилала такая история: есть два типа изданий (за рупии и за евро). В первом случае бумага не ахти, но содержание одно и тоже...

----------


## Martanda

дело не только в этом - в мотилале перепубликуются книжки сначала изданные в на западе.  По индийским меркам дороговато, но если сравнивать с европейскими оригиналами... Как посмотришь на книжку, продаваемую каким-нибудь Brill'ем за пару сотен евро, так сразу скажешь спасибо дедушке мотилалу, переиздающему всего-навсего за 30 баксов...

----------


## PampKin Head

> дело не только в этом - в мотилале перепубликуются книжки сначала изданные в на западе.  По индийским меркам дороговато, но если сравнивать с европейскими оригиналами... Как посмотришь на книжку, продаваемую каким-нибудь Brill'ем за пару сотен евро, так сразу скажешь спасибо дедушке мотилалу, переиздающему всего-навсего за 30 баксов...


Так о чем и речь... Только на сайте книжек по рупейным ценам не представлено. О чем и написал.

----------


## Martanda

Эээ.... наверное я чего-то не понял, но какой конкретно сайт смотрите? на www.mlbd.com вроде в рупиях всё. Если речь шла про http://www.indianbooks.co.in/books/index.php, то там можно указать валюту, кажется...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Эээ.... наверное я чего-то не понял, но какой конкретно сайт смотрите? на www.mlbd.com вроде в рупиях всё. Если речь шла про http://www.indianbooks.co.in/books/index.php, то там можно указать валюту, кажется...


Рупейные - это те, на которых стоит "not for sale in Europe".

P.S.Кстати... На www.mlbd.com - трояны.

----------


## Martanda

> Рупейные - это те, на которых стоит "not for sale in Europe".


Прикольно. И тем не менее книжки с такой надписью спокойно отгружали в Европу...

----------


## Martanda

> P.S.Кстати... На www.mlbd.com - трояны.


Какой именно троян? похоже мой антивирь пропустил его, надо будет вручную чистить... хотя, может, с файрфоксом другое поведение...

PS. Ага, уже разобрался. JS/Downloader.Small

----------


## PampKin Head

> Какой именно троян? похоже мой антивирь пропустил его, надо будет вручную чистить... хотя, может, с файрфоксом другое поведение...
> 
> PS. Ага, уже разобрался. JS/Downloader.Small

----------


## PampKin Head

Жаль, что EMSом слать нельзя... (

----------


## PampKin Head

Cross (кому интересно): http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...9&postcount=38

----------


## PampKin Head

www.namsebangdzo.com - the best!

Order Placed: *March 29, 2008* at 3:02:00 AM PST 
Shipping Speed: USPS Priority Mail International 

Получил на почте *17-го апреля.*
----

Меньше трех недель!

P.S. Заказанный раньше амазон еще в пути. (((

----------


## PampKin Head

Не без приключений прибыла таки и вторая часть заказа с Амазона.


Итого: http://www.namsebangdzo.com рули однозначно.

----------


## До

> Не без приключений


Судя по количеству книг - растаможка через ЮПС?
(Если кто не знает, такое случается при превышении суммы заказа с доставкой 5000р.)



> прибыла таки и вторая часть заказа с Амазона.


Поздравляю.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Судя по количеству книг - растаможка через ЮПС?
> (Если кто не знает, такое случается при превышении суммы заказа с доставкой 5000р.)
> .


Болтались где-то лишнюю пару месяцев.

----------


## До

> Сейчас хотел заказать с амазона.ком и офигел, что там пропала опция выбора метода доставки и стало жёстко прописано "Shipping Method: Priority International Courier", то-есть самый дорогой курьер за $31. Наверно жалобами на недоставку их достали?..


Наверное дело было в этом:
http://russianpost.ru/resp_engine.as...em&NewsId=4586
http://biz.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...0/01/25/377164

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Кто-нибудь заказывал книги по Тибетской Медицине? Как оплачивать? В каких магазинах?

----------


## До

> Кто-нибудь заказывал книги по Тибетской Медицине? Как оплачивать? В каких магазинах?


Попробуйте Wisdom Books
Например http://www.wisdom-books.com/Subject....&SHID=3&SID=94
Платить кредитной картой _visa classic_.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Попробуйте Wisdom Books
> Например http://www.wisdom-books.com/Subject....&SHID=3&SID=94
> Платить кредитной картой _visa classic_.


На амазоне, как правило, дешевле

----------


## babochka

> Кто-нибудь заказывал книги по Тибетской Медицине? Как оплачивать? В каких магазинах?


Заказывали, с амазона, неоднократно. Но предпочтительнее конечно покупать самой, посмотреть, полистать и решить. Так как много книг не являются действительно стоящими, а больше компиляцией своего личного экспириенса.

----------


## Нагфа

нашла английский сайт с буддийской литературой и дисками. Еще не заказывала, но скорее всего типичная схема.
www.buddhistpublishing.com

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Кто ни будь может подсказать и поделиться опытом - как СЕЙЧАС работает этот магазин? 
http://www.wisdom-books.com

И есть ли какие процедурные сложности/особенности работы с ним?

----------


## Гелег

http://vimalatreasures.org/

http://www.shambhala.com/

http://www.windhorse.com.au/

http://mandalabooks.com.au/

http://www.dharmapublishing.com/

http://www.wisdompubs.org/

http://www.rangjung.com/

----------

Kit (04.10.2010), Чиффа (31.07.2010)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> http://www.wisdompubs.org/



Их книги на Амазоне дешевле.

----------


## Denli

Так-же можете слать мне свои пожелания: все что есть в Катманду - к вашим услугам (а есть здесь немало, и порой попадаются очень даже редкие экземпляры).

----------


## До

А что есть в Катманду?

----------

Буль (01.08.2010)

----------


## Бо

> А что есть в Катманду?


http://www.mandalabookpoint.com/index.php
http://www.creativehandnepal.com/col...category_id=94
http://www.pilgrimsbooks.com/kathmandu.html

----------


## До

Спасибо.



> http://www.mandalabookpoint.com/main.php?cat=Buddhism





> Records 1 to 15 of *27*


Богатый выбор.

----------


## PampKin Head

Индия, к примеру, интересна дешевыми репринтами вполне достойных книг. Чего там в Непале - это большой вопрос.

----------


## PampKin Head

Так как амазон ставит конячьи цены за доставку (что никак не сказывается на качестве доставки), стала актуальной прокси-опция: http://shipito.com

Зело удобно для покупок, которые доставляются лишь по территории Штатов!

----------

Вова Л. (01.11.2010)

----------


## Kit

Подскажите пожалуйста книжный интернет магазин(с буддийской литературой) на территории Европы или Азии.
Спасибо.




> Так как амазон ставит конячьи цены за доставку


Амазон не виноват, просто поменялись тарифы самой USPS.

----------


## PampKin Head

В шипито usps, как это ни странно, дешевле.

... from mobile spica ...

----------


## Kit

Книжный магазин а UK на базе e-bay. Хороший выбор буддийской литературы: http://stores.ebay.com/UK-BOOK-DEPOT

----------


## PampKin Head

https://www.namsebangdzo.com - the best (особенно с учетом европейских ценников)

и, как это не странно, http://www.amazon.com/ + http://www.shipito.com/

----------


## PampKin Head

нашел замечательный пост по теме боданий с родным мразматическим государством и его таможней/почтой

http://shophelp.ru/forum/showpost.ph...37&postcount=1



> Всё, ниженаписанное, относится к услуге экспресс-доставки - EMS (на территории России оказываемой государственной Почтой России)
> 
> как же действовать, если Вы не получили почтовое отправление в течении длительного срока времени:
> 
> Каждому международному отправлению присваивается уникальный трекинг-номер, по которому возможно отследить его путь и прохождение различных пунктов обработки отправлений. На основании данной информации мы и будем делать заключения и соответствующие выводы, а соответственно, и давать примерные инструкции по вашим действиям. (Отправления без трекинг-номера мы рассматривать не будем.)
> 
> Сервис слежения почты США USPS:
> http://www.usps.com/shipping/trackan...rackandconfirm
> 
> ...

----------

Kit (20.11.2010), Pedma Kalzang (05.02.2011), Буль (05.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так как амазон ставит конячьи цены за доставку (что никак не сказывается на качестве доставки), стала актуальной прокси-опция: http://shipito.com
> 
> Зело удобно для покупок, которые доставляются лишь по территории Штатов!


Докладаю: шипито реально работает (электроника, книги, возможность выбора вменяемого почтового тарифа)!

----------

Буль (05.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Выскажу крамольную мысль: посылка обычной почтой из-за рубежов лучше, чем EMS... Приходит быстрее; в мешке, опечатанном уже на нашей стороне после таможни; приносят уведомление, забирать на почте в удобное вам время...

Посему, попробуйте *USPS Priority Mail* (страховка есть, стоит немного дешевле) вместо USPS Express Mail...

----------

Denli (20.02.2011), Liza Lyolina (20.02.2011)

----------


## До

> Выскажу крамольную мысль: посылка обычной почтой из-за рубежов лучше, чем EMS... Приходит быстрее; в мешке, опечатанном уже на нашей стороне после таможни; приносят уведомление, забирать на почте в удобное вам время...
> 
> Посему, попробуйте *USPS Priority Mail* (страховка есть, стоит немного дешевле) вместо USPS Express Mail...


Priority не обычное _отправление_, а что-то вроде заказного+спец.обращение. И очень дорогое было когда пользовался, если слать стандартной коробкой/flat rate (т.е. если продавец не хочет заморачиваться с перепаковкой и точным взвешиванием), а просто шлёт "как обычно".

http://www.usps.com/prices/priority-...nal-prices.htm Priority Mail International Prices (Россия регион 4.)
http://pe.usps.com/text/Imm/ps_013.htm Country Conditions for Mailing — *Russia*




> *Priority Mail International — Flat Rate* (Russia)
> 
> Flat Rate Boxes: Medium – $*45.50*; Large – $58.50


First-class раньше было дешевле всего, но как им слать я не знаю. Амазон раньше, когда был хороший, вообеще слал книги каким-то супер дешевым методом, которого даже в прайсе нет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Priority не обычное _отправление_, а что-то вроде заказного+спец.обращение. И очень дорогое было когда пользовался, если слать стандартной коробкой/flat rate (т.е. если продавец не хочет заморачиваться с перепаковкой и точным взвешиванием), а просто шлёт "как обычно"..


Приорити в шипито чуть подешевле экспресса...

P.S. + заметил такое: приорити более оперативно работает с трекинговыми системами того же usps. EMS так просто черная дыра.

----------


## Аня Приходящая

А вы что, все на английском так хорошо читаете?  :Embarrassment: 
Или за рубежом и на русском буддийские книги можно купить?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Или за рубежом и на русском буддийские книги можно купить?


А зачем русские буддийские книги покупать за рубежом? Покупайте их в РФ! 

http://www.ozon.ru/context/div_book/
http://www.bolero.ru/catalog/category/181441.html

----------

Аня Приходящая (22.02.2011)

----------


## Gaza

Кажется на амазоне снизили цены за доставку. Пару недель назад заказал там книгу. Доставка около 15 долларов. Пока не дошла.

----------

До (23.02.2011)

----------


## До

> А вы что, все на английском так хорошо читаете?


21-й век на дворе.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кажется на амазоне снизили цены за доставку. Пару недель назад заказал там книгу. Доставка около 15 долларов. Пока не дошла.


У них посылки идут как то странно долго. Посему Намсебангдзо - наш выбор.

----------


## Kit

> А зачем русские буддийские книги покупать за рубежом? Покупайте их в РФ! 
> 
> http://www.ozon.ru/context/div_book/
> http://www.bolero.ru/catalog/category/181441.html


www.dharma.ru
www.setbook.ru
www.alib.ru
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (25.02.2011)

----------

